# Microsoft eLearning books



## nwilcox (Nov 2, 2004)

Has anyone used these books? What did everyone think of them, the thing that interests me about them are they are direct from Microsoft print.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

To be perfectly honest, I have never been a big fan of MS Press material. For example, their MOC (Microsoft Official Course) books are atrocious. I have found material from Sybex to actually be quite good - their Mastering Windows Server 2003 book is ridiculously useful (not to mention monstrously big).

The only real "official press" material I have ever found of any real nice quality would be Cisco Press for Cisco Systems hardware and software. MS Press however is a definite no.


----------

